# Help us we need a home!!!!



## weecheats (Aug 9, 2009)

We are seven little collie/lab cross puppies who wish to explore the world outside, we ask no money just love, attention and lots of cuddles.


----------



## piggybaker (Feb 10, 2009)

where are you and could we see a pic???


----------



## dawns1969 (Aug 12, 2009)

Hi where abouts in the country are you xx


----------



## angelblue (Aug 4, 2009)

awww id love another dog for company for my gr puppy was thinking of fostering where abts are you im in cheshire xxx ty


----------



## droony (Aug 10, 2009)

Id be interested in finding out more information, as the others have asked, where are you located?
Any photos?


----------



## mypets (May 23, 2009)

Anybody know where the pups are yet?


----------



## kayz (Jan 18, 2009)

Where are you based?
I might be interested but we can't drive and sods law dictates you will be nowhere near us.


----------



## mickyb (Oct 31, 2008)

Please make sure you do a house check before you let the little things go


----------



## Staceybob (Jun 13, 2009)

My partners mom is looking for a puppy, where are you based?

Stacey xxx


----------



## louisehall21 (Jul 9, 2009)

i would give in asking q's on this thread they have never replyed since putting the ad up so feel they no longer require this


----------



## mr.stitches (Aug 1, 2008)

I wish people would be a bit more detailed with their postings on here, and also answer when people show interest.


----------



## xXhayleyroxX (Apr 18, 2008)

i doubt they need a home anymore but we have two lab/collies and would be interested :001_tt2:


----------

